# Update On Snowball's Lab Results And More News ... ...



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I received a call from Dr. Rosenthal this morning and Snowball's lab results are back from Michigan State University. Thank God ... the results are within the normal range!!! I will be receiving a copy of the reports today.

Lynn, I can't thank you enough for how much you helped. You are an Earth Angel to so many of us, dear friend. And, please thank Steve again, too.

Now for the other news, as to why I think Snowball has not been feeling well off and on ...

We will be having a consult for Snowball's Level 1 LP. Recently after Snowball has had his walks, he has acted uncomfortable ... to the point that last week ... he had the episode of what we questioned at the time might have been a seizure ... and, so we rushed him to the vet's office. (I mentioned this in my last thread) And, then again last night after his walk, he whimpered a lot off and on. 

So, last night after we got home, we tried to see if he would eat his dinner. He couldn't eat, so, I enticed him with one of his favorite treats. Some of you know he LOVES snap peas. He discards the peas, but, loves the pods! So, I took a little bit of cheese and boiled ground beef and made him little stuffed snap peas!!! Yep ... he ate about four of them!! I wanted to get something in his tummy so that we could try the Metacam. 

After he ate the snap peas we gave him the Metacam. Then he obviously began to feel pain free! To the point that he let me examine all of his teeth ... I mean those toothies wayyyy in the back!! He slept sooooo peacefully all night long. So, I think it is his LP that has been making him feel so off and on. His vet thinks so, too.

I am making an appointment for a consult with a surgeon who is supposed to be one of the best in this area. Both Krisi and Dr. Rosenthal recommend him. I really hate to think of surgery for Snowball ... but, on the otherhand, it breaks my heart to see him in pain. And, Felix and I will do everything possible to do what is best for him. So, we will see what the surgeon thinks. There is a possibility that he might not need it. 

Thank you, to all of you, who have been so supportive and caring ... and, have said all of those prayers, which I do believe help so much ... for my Snowball. It means the world to me.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so glad Snowball's lab results are good and you think you may have figured out what is causing his pain! It's so hard when they can't just tell you what's wrong, isn't it?


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

:two thumbs up: Yeahhhh! That is wonderful news!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Great news on the lab results! What a relief, right? 

I just want to caution you not to be so focused on it being a LP that something else might be overlooked.  I mean, grade one is pretty normal. And if he has never had a problem with skipping or hopping, then my mind would not jump to that possible problem first. Recently I've just been slammed with dogs and cats that are having painful joint, back, hip and even ankle problems. My Zoe is dealing with degenerative disc disease in her spine. My friend Leslie's Havanese has been finally accurately diagnosed with severe arthritis in his ankles. One vet chiropractor watched him walk and said without a shadow of a doubt he had a cruciate problem. Another vet said again without a shadow of a doubt it was his patellas. He has more like grade 3 LP's. It wasn't until she finally had x-rays taken to find out truly where the greatest source of pain was coming from that revealed the advanced arthritis in his ankles. His ankles! No one EVER thought of his ankles. He's now on a supplement that is a step up over Glucosamine/Chondroytin and doing physical therapy with an underwater treadmill. He's also continuing to be on a grain free diet to keep the inflammation down in his body as well as other meds. And he's doing better. My vet did 2 different x-rays so she could look at Zoe's spine, hips, and knees. My friend who's a vet asked if they took one of her neck. When I told her they took 2, one on her side and one while she was on her back and you could see her neck area, she told me there is another one that would show more detail of the neck area. So who knows. She may have issues there as well that were missed because I didn't know enough to make sure the x-rays being done would catch everything. The reason this is upsetting me is that Zoe's problem is in her lower spine. But on Sunday while she was eating dinner she had a painful episode where she 'sided away' from her food dish and was trembling, panting and whimpering uncontrollably. Perhaps the stretch of her neck to eat caused related strain on her lower back. But perhaps she has issues in her neck too. Now I won't ever know for sure since I won't be putting her through x-rays again until there is a for sure reason. So please learn from my mistake and don't go in with any preconceived ideas of where the source of pain is coming from. Make sure they check any and all possibilities for the source of his pain. I know how thorough your vet is Marie, but we can all fall into that category of thinking so strongly red that we completely miss the green. If that makes sense.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Marie -- I'm so glad that the labs are back and that everything is normal. Crystal raised some good points, and I know that you and Felix will have Snowball thoroughly checked out. 

Crystal -- I'm so sorry to hear about Zoe. I was praying that the acupuncture would help.

Lacie has Grade 1 LPs, but occassionally she has problems -- especially when the weather gets really cold. I have her on Dr. Harvey's Ortho-Flex for Joints. I do believe that it's helped because she rarely has a problem and never when it's warm. She's now 7, so I know that she may have some problems with arthritis too. But no skipping or hopping -- just an off-day now and then. When that happens, she doesn't eat either. 

Marie -- it was great to talk to you. I love you dearly and hope that you are taking care of yourself. Kisses and hugs to you, Snowball and Felix.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Marie, that's wonderful news about the lab results! I had a really good feeling all along that it would turn out this way.

I hope you find answers soon regarding his LP. Please give that sweet little Snowball a kiss for me!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Ladysmom said:


> I am so glad Snowball's lab results are good and you think you may have figured out what is causing his pain! It's so hard when they can't just tell you what's wrong, isn't it?


Thank you, Marg.:tender: 

Yes, it is soooo hard when they can't tell us what is wrong or what they are feeling. We can only go by what we observe and what the professionals see.

Even with small children, it is often not easy to know why they hurt or are sick ... until we seek the help of a physician or nurse. An example ... during my 4th birthday party, I became sick. Of course, some people thought it was something I ate. During those days, doctors actually made house calls! Dr. Eric kept on touching/ gently poking areas of my tummy. All I would do is giggle ... even though I was throwing up big time. I ended up having an emergency appendectomy on my birthday. I was a very sick little girl who was in a coma for a week. My appendix had burst! Thank God, I had a doctor who diagnosed my symptoms on the spot.



Summergirl73 said:


> :two thumbs up: Yeahhhh! That is wonderful news!


Thank you, Bridget.:tender:



Crystal&Zoe said:


> Great news on the lab results! What a relief, right?
> 
> I just want to caution you not to be so focused on it being a LP that something else might be overlooked. I mean, grade one is pretty normal. And if he has never had a problem with skipping or hopping, then my mind would not jump to that possible problem first. Recently I've just been slammed with dogs and cats that are having painful joint, back, hip and even ankle problems. My Zoe is dealing with degenerative disc disease in her spine. My friend Leslie's Havanese has been finally accurately diagnosed with severe arthritis in his ankles. One vet chiropractor watched him walk and said without a shadow of a doubt he had a cruciate problem. Another vet said again without a shadow of a doubt it was his patellas. He has more like grade 3 LP's.  It wasn't until she finally had x-rays taken to find out truly where the greatest source of pain was coming from that revealed the advanced arthritis in his ankles. His ankles! No one EVER thought of his ankles. He's now on a supplement that is a step up over Glucosamine/Chondroytin and doing physical therapy with an underwater treadmill. He's also continuing to be on a grain free diet to keep the inflammation down in his body as well as other meds. And he's doing better. My vet did 2 different x-rays so she could look at Zoe's spine, hips, and knees. My friend who's a vet asked if they took one of her neck. When I told her they took 2, one on her side and one while she was on her back and you could see her neck area, she told me there is another one that would show more detail of the neck area. So who knows. She may have issues there as well that were missed because I didn't know enough to make sure the x-rays being done would catch everything. The reason this is upsetting me is that Zoe's problem is in her lower spine. But on Sunday while she was eating dinner she had a painful episode where she 'sided away' from her food dish and was trembling, panting and whimpering uncontrollably. Perhaps the stretch of her neck to eat caused related strain on her lower back. But perhaps she has issues in her neck too. Now I won't ever know for sure since I won't be putting her through x-rays again until there is a for sure reason. So please learn from my mistake and don't go in with any preconceived ideas of where the source of pain is coming from. Make sure they check any and all possibilities for the source of his pain. I know how thorough your vet is Marie, but we can all fall into that category of thinking so strongly red that we completely miss the green. If that makes sense.


Crystal, again, you are right. It makes complete sense. 

Actually, now you have me thinking of how Snowball reacted after his walk last night. First of all ... often after his walk, Felix will run into Target to buy items that we need ... there always seems to be something. So, then Snowball and I sit in the car and people watch! Snowball loves doing that. Usually the window is down and I place his blanket on the window sill<----(?) so that he can relax his head there while watching everybody.

Last night he didn't prop his head up in the same way ... instead he almost buried his head down and looked as though he was tired or wanted to sleep. So, I picked him up and held him in my arms, horizontally, as he likes. Whenever I would slightly bend to kiss the top of his head, he would softly whimper. I noticed everytime I did that ... he would let out a little whimper or cry. So, honestly, I did think about his neck area. Why would he whimper when I wasn't moving his leg area, and yet did when I kissed his head or neck area, he would react as though he was in pain?

On Monday, Dr. Reich, the behavior vet specialist will be spending part of the day here at home with us. I am so grateful for that ... because she can observe so closely, and for a longer period of time ... I am confident that she can zero in more on how Snowball is walking. Actually, when I watch Snowball run and play ... I do see something quite not right, but, I can't explain. I am sure she will see it.

Also, at some point during the day, she will give Snowball a physical exam. And, she will have copies of everything from Snowball's chart at the vet office.

Dr. Rosenthal did say today that she doesn't recommend LP surgery unless it seems like there is no other choice. So, with the surgeon visit, we are going into the appointment with that in mind. We won't opt for surgery until we have ruled out anything else that could be causing his discomfort. 

Crystal, thank you so much for your advice and feedback.:smootch: I am going to share what you have written with Dr. Reich. She, as is all of Snowball's doctors ... is open to other thoughts and feedback.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Yeah baby!!!! Love you all.
xoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxo


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

great news godbless !!!!!!! 


Anna xo


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Marie, I'm so glad the blood work was normal range :chili: Poor little Snowball. I hope he doesn't have to have surgery, but if it gets to that point, it sounds like he will get the best of docs. Zooey has mild LP (I don't know the grade, but I'd guess between 1 and 2. She gets around well, but I'm beginning to hear clicking sometimes when she walks. So, we'll wait and see.

Kisses to precious Snowball,


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

that's wonderful news about his lab results Marie. It's too bad about your other concerns for Snowball, poor little guy, I hope he is not too uncomfortable and you can find out soon how to help. Looks like you have the best of drs. and advice. Lucky for Snowball that you are so observant and have good instincts.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marie - I'm so happy about the bloodwork. It must be such a relief.:smheat::thumbsup: Hoping you can get to the cause of Snowball's discomfort. After reading Crystal's post and your answer it sounds like it could be back or neck related. Glad you've got the great doctors you do and that Snowball Pie is in Mommy and Daddy's wonderful care. :smootch:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I just love good news!!:chili::chili: Do keep us posted on his little knee..:wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Marie,
First I'm so so happy the labs came back all normal!! woo-hoo!! :chili:
As to your Snowball's other problems I know this still is a big concern to you and agree that seeking all possible sources of the pain is a good idea before any surgery is scheduled.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

So happy the lab results are good! I know that you'll get to the source of Snowball's pain,and then you can go from there.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Marie -- I'm so glad that the labs are back and that everything is normal. Crystal raised some good points, and I know that you and Felix will have Snowball thoroughly checked out.
> 
> Crystal -- I'm so sorry to hear about Zoe. I was praying that the acupuncture would help.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, Lynn. :tender: And, yes, Crystal did raise some very good points. I am so grateful to all of you wonderful ladies. 

Crystal, if you read this, I, too, meant to express that I am sorry to hear that the acupuncture for Zoe does not seem to be working. Maybe it needs more time?

Lynn, it was great talking with you, too. And, I also love you dearly. Kisses and hugs back to you, Lacie, Tilly, and Secret. :smootch::heart: 





MoonDog said:


> Marie, that's wonderful news about the lab results! I had a really good feeling all along that it would turn out this way.
> 
> I hope you find answers soon regarding his LP. Please give that sweet little Snowball a kiss for me!


Thank you so much, Robin. :tender:I remember you said that you had a good feeling about the results ... and, you were right! Snowball already received his kiss from you. :wub:



KAG said:


> Yeah baby!!!! Love you all.
> xoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxo


We love you just as much! :heart: :smootch:



aksm4 said:


> great news godbless !!!!!!!
> 
> Anna xo


Thank you, Anna. Your support and caring mean so much.:tender:



zooeysmom said:


> Marie, I'm so glad the blood work was normal range :chili: Poor little Snowball. I hope he doesn't have to have surgery, but if it gets to that point, it sounds like he will get the best of docs. Zooey has mild LP (I don't know the grade, but I'd guess between 1 and 2. She gets around well, but I'm beginning to hear clicking sometimes when she walks. So, we'll wait and see.
> 
> Kisses to precious Snowball,


Thank you, Elisabeth. :tender: Awww ... I hope precious Zooey is going to be okay. I haven't heard clicking noises with Snowball. And, I gave Snowball your kisses. :wub::wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Maglily said:


> that's wonderful news about his lab results Marie. It's too bad about your other concerns for Snowball, poor little guy, I hope he is not too uncomfortable and you can find out soon how to help. Looks like you have the best of drs. and advice. Lucky for Snowball that you are so observant and have good instincts.


Thank you, Brenda. :tender: I am so relieved that the blood tests came out okay. We will figure the rest out, hopefully soon. We decided not to take him for a walk today and on the advice of the doctor ... just to give his joints/body a rest, in case there is something going on to aggravate things. It doesn't look as though he will need the Metacam tonight, which is a good thing. He seems like a happy camper tonight. He was running back and forth with his favorite tuggie toy. So, I have to think positive. 



Snowbody said:


> Marie - I'm so happy about the bloodwork. It must be such a relief.:smheat::thumbsup: Hoping you can get to the cause of Snowball's discomfort. After reading Crystal's post and your answer it sounds like it could be back or neck related. Glad you've got the great doctors you do and that Snowball Pie is in Mommy and Daddy's wonderful care. :smootch:


Thank you, darling Sue. :tender::smootch: We will continue to keep on top of what has been happening with him. 



aprilb said:


> I just love good news!!:chili::chili: Do keep us posted on his little knee..:wub:


Thank you so much, April. :tender: I will keep everyone posted.
April, I love your siggy picture ... sooooo precious!:wub:!


Maidto2Maltese said:


> Marie,
> First I'm so so happy the labs came back all normal!! woo-hoo!! :chili:
> As to your Snowball's other problems I know this still is a big concern to you and agree that seeking all possible sources of the pain is a good idea before any surgery is scheduled.


Thank you so much, Terry. :tender: And, yes, I am going to take the advice of all you wonderful ladies. 



Furbabies mom said:


> So happy the lab results are good! I know that you'll get to the source of Snowball's pain,and then you can go from there.


Thank you so much, Deborah, for your support and caring.:tender:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Marie, I'm trying to do some catch up on here so I just now saw this. 
I'm glad the test results were good but I sure hope you get the reason for Snowball's off days figured out. I agree with Chrystal that it seems unlikely that he'd be having so much trouble with a grade 1 LP. Zoey has a grade 3 and they told me at OSU she may never have problems so they don't suggest surgery until it has to be done. After what you said about kissing him on the head I'd make sure they check his neck really well. Whatever the cause I hope you find it soon and its easy to take care of. I hate thinking about that cute little guy of yours in pain and I hate knowing how worried you must be.
We love you both and are sending hugs and prayers.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Marie - one down, one to go, right? I'm so glad that the blood was normal. Poor little Snowball, and poor you. I'd be going mad if I were you, with worry. It's great that the vet behaviorist will come to you and observe Snowball in his normal activities and hopefully will be able to see something that hasn't been seen. You may be on to something with his neck. I know you'll get to the bottom of this.

Hugs and Love to you, sweet friend.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

njdrake said:


> Marie, I'm trying to do some catch up on here so I just now saw this.
> I'm glad the test results were good but I sure hope you get the reason for Snowball's off days figured out. I agree with Chrystal that it seems unlikely that he'd be having so much trouble with a grade 1 LP. Zoey has a grade 3 and they told me at OSU she may never have problems so they don't suggest surgery until it has to be done. After what you said about kissing him on the head I'd make sure they check his neck really well. Whatever the cause I hope you find it soon and its easy to take care of. I hate thinking about that cute little guy of yours in pain and I hate knowing how worried you must be.
> We love you both and are sending hugs and prayers.


Thank you so much, Jane, for your feedback and love!We love you and the girls, too. :smootch::heart: I will keep you posted as to what we find out. Monday is the big day with Dr. Reich spending part of the day right here at home. I just faxed her a fifteen page questionnaire on Snowball ... you would not believe the detailed questions. Again, she will both observe and give Snowball a physical exam. 



Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Marie - one down, one to go, right? I'm so glad that the blood was normal. Poor little Snowball, and poor you. I'd be going mad if I were you, with worry. It's great that the vet behaviorist will come to you and observe Snowball in his normal activities and hopefully will be able to see something that hasn't been seen. You may be on to something with his neck. I know you'll get to the bottom of this.
> 
> Hugs and Love to you, sweet friend.


I love you, Linda!:smootch::heart: I can't thank you enough for your ongoing support and love. Kerry is right ... you are one beautiful and very special lady. Hugs and love back to you.:wub::wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Marie, I know you love that little guy so much and he is so lucky to have you taking care of him! It is amazing how they take over our lives----and we let them!
I will pray for wisdom for the behaviorist who is working w/you. It isn't easy when they can't communicate where they hurt.
Sending you much love! sandi & the zoo


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Such great news! Pryaing you find out what is causing him such discomfort.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Dear Marie I want you to know that until you have a sick baby do you fully understand that feeling of helplessness and chaos , anxiety and believe me I do undestand and keep praying your baby will be ok 


Anna xo


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> Marie, I know you love that little guy so much and he is so lucky to have you taking care of him! It is amazing how they take over our lives----and we let them!
> I will pray for wisdom for the behaviorist who is working w/you. It isn't easy when they can't communicate where they hurt.
> Sending you much love! sandi & the zoo


Thank you, darling Sandi. :smootch:

I love it ... Sandi and the zoo! LOL


donnad said:


> Such great news! Pryaing you find out what is causing him such discomfort.


Thank you so much, Donna. :tender:



aksm4 said:


> Dear Marie I want you to know that until you have a sick baby do you fully understand that feeling of helplessness and chaos , anxiety and believe me I do undestand and keep praying your baby will be ok
> Anna xo


Thank you so much, sweet Anna. :tender:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I received a call from Dr. Rosenthal this morning and Snowball's lab results are back from Michigan State University. Thank God ... the results are within the normal range!!! I will be receiving a copy of the reports today.
> 
> Lynn, I can't thank you enough for how much you helped. You are an Earth Angel to so many of us, dear friend. And, please thank Steve again, too.
> 
> ...


 
Oh dearest Marie, this is wonderful news!!!!!! Still sending many hugs and prayers for you and dear Snowball.


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

Snowball I need you to get better immediately please! Sir Lovkins and I send out love and prayers.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

allheart said:


> Oh dearest Marie, this is wonderful news!!!!!! Still sending many hugs and prayers for you and dear Snowball.





Lovkins mama said:


> Snowball I need you to get better immediately please! Sir Lovkins and I send out love and prayers.


Thank you, Christine and Christina.:tender:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Marie -- got an email this morning from Scott asking me how your boy is. He's truly a fluff lover (even though he and his wife have a Yorkie and not a Malt  ) and was worried about Snowball.

How's he doing? Sending lots of prayers and hugs your way.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Can you keep Snowball on the medicam for awhile?? As with humans, sometimes an injury , if that is the problem can heal. I hope the surgeon gives you an easy fix. I do know how hard it is to see one of our sweet babies in pain. Hugs to you, Edie


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Marie -- got an email this morning from Scott asking me how your boy is. He's truly a fluff lover (even though he and his wife have a Yorkie and not a Malt  ) and was worried about Snowball.
> 
> How's he doing? Sending lots of prayers and hugs your way.


Oh, that is so thoughtful of Scott. Please tell him thank you from me. It means the world to me that he helped. Snowball has not slept well through this night ... so, I haven't gotten much sleep either. It is only 4:30 right now. So, if he doesn't fall back to sleep, I think I will give him a dose of the medicam. He doesn't show signs of pain, and he looks okay ... but, he just can't sleep for more than twenty to thirty minutes at a time. When he wakes up ... I wake up, even when he's quiet. Hugs and love for you, Lynn.


plenty pets 20 said:


> Can you keep Snowball on the medicam for awhile?? As with humans, sometimes an injury , if that is the problem can heal. I hope the surgeon gives you an easy fix. I do know how hard it is to see one of our sweet babies in pain. Hugs to you, Edie


I will ask about that, Edie. Thank you for bringing that to my attention. Only two more days until Monday when Dr. Reich observes and examines Snowball in our home. Hugs back to you, sweet, sweet Edie.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Oh, that is so thoughtful of Scott. Please tell him thank you from me. It means the world to me that he helped. Snowball has not slept well through this night ... so, I haven't gotten much sleep either. It is only 4:30 right now. So, if he doesn't fall back to sleep, I think I will give him a dose of the medicam. He doesn't show signs of pain, and he looks okay ... but, he just can't sleep for more than twenty to thirty minutes at a time. When he wakes up ... I wake up, even when he's quiet. Hugs and love for you, Lynn.
> 
> I will ask about that, Edie. Thank you for bringing that to my attention. Only two more days until Monday when Dr. Reich observes and examines Snowball in our home. Hugs back to you, sweet, sweet Edie.


I'm so sorry he's not sleeping well. That does make you wonder if he's hurting somewhere, doesn't it? But he's not showing any outward signs of pain? Trembling, panting, stretching, etc?

I agree that sometimes you need to be on a pain med for a little while to allow something to heal like a pulled or strained muscle for example. But it makes me nervous to have them on a pain med like Metacam or Rimadyl for too long. They are NSAIDS and there are possible side affects. With humans we are always given a list of possible side affects and what to watch for but not so much for our furkids. Just be sure you have your vet give you a list of possible side affects, what to watch for and what to do if you see any of those side affects.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Ask to have tramadol as the pain med. It is what I ask for and nothing else.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I'm so sorry he's not sleeping well. That does make you wonder if he's hurting somewhere, doesn't it? But he's not showing any outward signs of pain? Trembling, panting, stretching, etc?
> 
> I agree that sometimes you need to be on a pain med for a little while to allow something to heal like a pulled or strained muscle for example. But it makes me nervous to have them on a pain med like Metacam or Rimadyl for too long. They are NSAIDS and there are possible side affects. With humans we are always given a list of possible side affects and what to watch for but not so much for our furkids. Just be sure you have your vet give you a list of possible side affects, what to watch for and what to do if you see any of those side affects.


I thought I just sent a reply to this ... but, I must have not sent it after the preview. : ( So, I'll try again.

Snowball does seem to stretch a lot. However, I always thought that was a good thing. Now, I am not so sure. : (

It is going on four o'clock in the morning and Snowball just fell asleep again. He has been waking up like clock work around two thirty to three o'clock. I cuddled him up with me, but, he got restless after a while. He kept on yawning and then kept kissing my face. And, then he started licking my hand a lot. I really worried, because after that he got down on the floor and ... and then I caught him resting on the carpet. That is not him. The only time he does that is if he doesn't feel well. He did throw up two days ago ... but, not only once and not a lot. I put one of his blankets on the floor to rest under his chin. But, he just came up on the bed a few minutes ago and is falling asleep. I just hope he can sleep a while.

As for the meds, we only have given him two doses of the Medacam. I am like you, Crystal. I worry about side effects. For my meds, too. I only take aspirin for pain. Once in a blue moon ... Advil. But, I don't even trust Advil.
So, I will ask the vet about the side effects.

One more day until Monday ... and, it can't come fast enough. 

Thanks again, Crystal, for your feedback and advice. 





plenty pets 20 said:


> Ask to have tramadol as the pain med. It is what I ask for and nothing else.


I will ask about tramadol, Edie. Why is that the only one you use?


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Tramadol does not effect the liver like Rimadyl and Metacam do. I have on all my dogs charts to NEVER give Rimadyl. I know of a number of dogs that have died from the liver damage from Rimadyl and they were only on it a few days. It is also not reversible. Just like people some drugs effect some people worse then others. I just dont want to take a chance with the Rimadyl. You can go on line and look at the side effects and it states this. 
I have had a number of my dogs on Tramadol that had terminal cancer issues etc and on it long term for more then a year and they did well. Little Hope was on it after her eye surgery with good pain management and no side effects. Just my expereince. Hugs,Edie


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Tramadol does not effect the liver like Rimadyl and Metacam do. I have on all my dogs charts to NEVER give Rimadyl. I know of a number of dogs that have died from the liver damage from Rimadyl and they were only on it a few days. It is also not reversible. Just like people some drugs effect some people worse then others. I just dont want to take a chance with the Rimadyl. You can go on line and look at the side effects and it states this.
> I have had a number of my dogs on Tramadol that had terminal cancer issues etc and on it long term for more then a year and they did well. Little Hope was on it after her eye surgery with good pain management and no side effects. Just my expereince. Hugs,Edie


Thank you for the information, Edie. I will definitely talk to his vet about it. Last night Snowball had another restless night, but, I held off with the Medicam because he seemed to get enough sleep in-between. Tomorrow is the big day with Dr. Reich visiting us here at home. I will talk to her about it, too. 

Hugs back to you.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marie - thinking of you and Snowball and hoping tomorrow goes well.:smootch:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Marie, I am thinking of you and Snowball...I hope he sleeps better tonight. The hours must be dragging on for you. Sending love from Rocky and me.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Marie, hoping today is a good day for you and Snowball.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Anxiously awaiting to hear how today's visit with Dr. Reich goes.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sending lots of prayers that Dr. Reich can get tot the bottom of this. Anxiously awaiting her evaluation report.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Marie - thinking of you and Snowball and hoping tomorrow goes well.:smootch:





Rocky's Mom said:


> Marie, I am thinking of you and Snowball...I hope he sleeps better tonight. The hours must be dragging on for you. Sending love from Rocky and me.





Maglily said:


> Marie, hoping today is a good day for you and Snowball.





Crystal&Zoe said:


> Anxiously awaiting to hear how today's visit with Dr. Reich goes.





Lacie's Mom said:


> Sending lots of prayers that Dr. Reich can get tot the bottom of this. Anxiously awaiting her evaluation report.


Thank you, ladies, for caring so much and being there for us. Dr. Reich's visit today went great. She was with us for over five hours. I have a lot to tell you ... and, will go into detail sometime tomorrow. 

I have to get some sleep. I am exhausted ... it was a big day. After Dr. Reich left we took Snowball for his walk. And, I insisted to do some grocery shopping, which I haven't done in such a long, long time. Maybe a year. However, I want to make dinner for my husband tomorrow. He is always there for me ... and, as a lot of you know, he makes breakfast for me every morning and then serves me breakfast in bed. So, this is my little way of doing something special for him. He knows it is not easy for me right now ... but, I want him to know how much I appreciate all he does for me. I am making him one of his favorites ... stuffed peppers. I am so physically tired and feeling pain tonight ... but, I feel so wonderful, spirit wise, for pushing myself to have gone shopping for tomorrows dinner, instead of asking Felix to pick up everything.

Sorry, I'm off topic ... but, just trying to explain why I need to get some rest so that I cook dinner for my sweet husband tomorrow.

Again, I do have a lot to share in regard to todays visit. I am very hopeful that we are going in the right direction to help Snowball.

I love all of you. Again thank, you for all your support, and love, and caring.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I know how you feel. Get that much needed rest. We'll still be waiting anxiously tomorrow...or the next day. :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Marie - I'm so glad that today went so well and I'm so proud of you getting out there and shopping for the two-legged love of your life. :wub::HistericalSmiley: (we know the four-legged one). I know that Felix is so touched that you did that and will prepare dinner for him. Try to pace yourself and I hope you have a wonderful Valentine's Day and evening with your sweetheart.:tender: Get plenty of rest and later this week fill us in on the doctor's report for today. :chili::drinkup:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Rest well Marie and hope your Valentines day fills you with energy and love. Hugs,Edie


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm so happy to hear that Snowball's tests came back in the normal range and that his visit went well. :chili::chili:

Get lots of rest and don't overdo it making dinner tomorrow. :grouphug:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sounds like you are moving in all the right directions---and I know moving isn't easy for you. We can wait---forever if need-be.
Happy Valentine's Day to you Felix & sweet puppy-love! I hope Felix enjoys that meal half as much as you do fixing it for him. The old saying "love isn't love until it is given away" fits you today!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Take care Marie! enjoy your Valentine's Day! so happy that you had good news from the vet.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Marie -- get the rest you need and make that wonderful dinner for Felix. Snowball's report will keep until you're up to sharing.

Hugs and Happy Valentine's Day to you, Snowball and Felix.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Marie -- get the rest you need and make that wonderful dinner for Felix. Snowball's report will keep until you're up to sharing.
> 
> Hugs and Happy Valentine's Day to you, Snowball and Felix.


I responded to a few posts this morning ... but, I will get back to my thread either tonight or tomorrow, for sure. It's just that I have so many notes from yesterday, and I want to share and fill you in on as much as I can.

You would not believe the pages of notes Dr. Reich made yesterday, too. She also spent time going through some training exercises with us for Snowball. That's the gift of having so many hours with one specialist. As she did the first time around when she saw Snowball, she will again be typing up a detailed report, with her observations, instructions, etc., for both our vet and us.

Happy Valentine's Day to you, too, Lynn. Love and hugs to you and the girls.


----------

